# GPU-Z 0.3.4 displays funky info in RDP



## mab1376 (Apr 29, 2009)

not that this is a major cause for concern but the data displayed in GPU-Z via RDP is out of whack.

Pixel Fillrate
Texture Fillrate
Memory Bandwidth
Core clock
Mem clock

also all sorts of question marks in the sensors tab


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 29, 2009)

yes, known problem. low priority to fix though

the question marks are normal because i'm not 100% sure what that second voltage regulator does


----------

